# Trail Riding T-shirt Humor



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL,thats a good one !


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I dont get it 

LOL


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> I dont get it
> 
> LOL



Haha, when you're on the trail and your horse hugs a tree a bit too tightly and you smush your knee into it. Haha!


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)




----------

